# Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?



## MaHaTawaNa (24. Juni 2004)

hallo boardies#h  habe mal ne frage und zwar brauche einen guten karpfenköder?
habe schon alles probiert von frolic über mais bis boilies nur keine erfolge bzw. biss, auf Tauhax´n (Tauwürmer) fange ich alles mögliche was in der donau so herum schwimmt nur keinen karpfen#d , fische im stauraum wo gleich daneben ein kraftwerk liegt also die strömung liegt etwa bei 3-5 km/h wasseroberfläche, unterströmung dementsprechend stärker, die tiefe liegt zwischen 5-10 meter!
vielen dank für eure infos:m !
mfg. Gregor#h


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

Hey Gregor  #h 

Zum Thema Karpfen muss ich dir eine keine Geschichte erzählen:

Mein Freund und ich waren mal gemeinsam fischen  #: 
Wir hatten nur kleine Fische mit, weil er einen Wels fangen wollte. Plötzlich bildete er sich einen Karpfen ein. Wir hatten weder Mais, noch Würmer, noch irgendetwas anderes mit, ausser das Naschzeug in meiner Tasche.
Da gibts so feuerrote, runde Kaugummis, die nach Zimt schmecken! Solche hatte ich mit.
Er nahm eines davon und gab es auf den Haken. Ich hab ihm voll ausgelacht und gesagt, er hat einen Vogel  #y 
Na ja, nach 20 Minuten war ich die Blöde, denn es biss ein fetter Karpfen mit 4-5 Kilo! 

Die fahren voll auf Süßigkeiten ab! oder es war Glück?! Hab es jedenfalls total lustig gefunden!

Petri heil  #a


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

das ist gut möglich manu..die riechen ja sehr gut und viele boilieflavours haben fruchtgeschmack.
gregor versuch es weiter mit frolic.lass sie trocknen dann halten sie länger.wenn du sie in einen pulverdip tauchst verlängert sich die haltbarkeit aufs doppelte.
füttere auch immer ein wenig an!!so eine ,zwei handvoll vor dem fischen und eine nach jedem biss.
am besten vorher schon eine woche regelmässig.such dir ruhige flachere zonen.wie siehts denn im altarm aus...noch badet dort eh niemand..da müsste doch was gehen?!
bei mir an der donau ist frolic der beste köder,oben im altarm funzen die kugeln wieder besser...aber nur weil dort die hunter sitzen und kiloweise boilies anfüttern.
übrigens mit einer maiskette aufs haar gezogen kannst du eigentlich niergends was falsch machen.musst dich halt auch mit kleinzeugs oder brachsen ärgern...deswegen:frolic.
lg rob


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

Hallo mein Lieblingsöschi #h

Kannst du nochmal genau erklären welcher Dip die Haltbarkeit von Hufu verlängert? Muss man den Köder vorher anfeuchten und dann Pulverdippen?

Dank dir schon jetzt für den Tip #h


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

tim mein bester doppelzieher:m
oktober rückt näher und näher...freu mich schon seeeehr.
bin schon am filmplanen)
nur zu wurfübungen bin ich schon länger nicht gekommen.. rob muss weiter als 15 meter kommen:c aber mich film ich eh nicht aber fische will ich auch fangen
so du nimmt dieses top secret sperm amino dip.den gibt es in verschiedensten duftnoten.ich habe ocean green(strong fisch),light red(golden fruits),orange spice(funz zu allem),und noch andere...
das beköderte frolic tauchst du einfach ins wasser ein(oder am besten du besprühst es mit flüssiglockstoff) und danch in die dippdose....deckel zu und schüttel schüttel(denk nicht schmutzig jetzt).deckel auf und fertig.das kannst du auch ein zweites mal machen.wirfst du aus verbindet sich das waasser mit dem pulver und umschliesst den köder mit einer eckeligen duftenden schleimschicht.die hält einige stunden und konserviert so zu sagen das frolic.erst wenn die schicht weg ist beginnt es sich normal zu lösen.
servus mein bester
rob#h


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

aaaahhh :m 

Ich werd das mal ausprobieren. Ich dank dir und den Doppelzug für 30m Würfe bring ich dir bestimmt bei #h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

hallo rob #h !

ich werde versuchen mit frolic auf die viecher zu fischen, später oder früher
muss sich doch einer daran hängen, mach heut eh eine nacht an der donau
und werde dir berichten ob was gegangen ist.....#a 
mfg. Gregor#h 
danke für die info rob !


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welche Köder für Donaukarpfen?*

Frolic riecht nicht streng genug!!! Leg mal eines in einem
Dip ein! Oder in Sardinenöl! Da werden die Fischerl ganz quirlig!
Aber die Donaukarpfen nehmen eh schön den Mais! :m


----------

